# 4x4 O Gauge Layout



## seabilliau

Alright, I know Thomas the Tank Engine is not held in the highest of regard as far as model railroaders are concerned, but I love it. I thoroughly enjoy watching the TTE series on TV and I have a compilation book of all of Rev Awdrey's series of books from England. 

That being said, I intend to do a small layout in O Gauge dedicated to his a portion of Thomas' branch line, Ffarquhar on Sodor. Due to size constraints I only have 4'x4' to do this in. I have been greatly inspired by Carl Arendt and his designs and feel 4x4 is perfect for this type of layout.

I would like any opinions on my proposed layout designs. As far as track plans go I am planning on using Atlas O with O27 curves and 36 turnouts. I also am trying to put in a Inglenook (3,2,2 vice 5,3,3) in there if possible.

To explain the plan design, the oval is Thomas' branch line that will have Ffarquhar Station and possibly Hackenback Halt. The track behind the oval is the Quarry line that is run by Trevor the Tram (I will have to scratch build him but will use Percy in the meantime). The Quarry line is meant to run troublesome trucks from Anopha Quarry to the Branch line for Thomas then to transfer to the mainline (not part of the layout).

Anyway, here are my layout ideas. Thanks for the input.



P.S. The only way I could make an Inglenook work while having an oval was to change it to 5'x4'. The Inglenook is the last track plan.



Also, the track on some plans doesn't line up, again, these are ideas right now.



An idea of the color scheme:










First plan not including Quarry idea. 











Second Plan with Quarry:











Third plan with Quarry line:











Fourth Plan with Inglenook (3,2,2):


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, since I suspect this is for little ones to use, I'd make sure there's a continuous running circuit. As far as the track not lining up, for Fastrack they make short pieces that you have to jockey around to make everything line up at times.


----------



## tjcruiser

Have you looked at the Thor Trains website? It's packed with lots of small O layout plans and ideas. Here's just one page example of 3x5 setups. Perhaps something on the Thor site to help you out more?

http://www.thortrains.net/marx/3by5027c.html

http://www.thortrains.net/

TJ


----------



## seabilliau

Thanks, I have. That site is my O gauge Bible of sorts. I have gotten lots of ideas and knowledge from his site. The plan so far is actually based off of one of his Atlas O 3x4s (the second to last http://www.thortrains.net/marx/34atlas1.html ). 

The reason I'm going with 4x4 is that I already have the table. I'm a Yankee at heart and like to use what I have to make what I need/want. 

Also, this will actually be MY table. The kids have the big table.


----------



## willhi895

To me, the second one looks like the most fun. It’s a shame you can’t squeeze in the lower switch from #3 but if they were all lined up and I had to choose which to play with I would choose #2.


----------



## Big Ed

For a little layout like that it wouldn't be that much to do it in Gargraves track.
More realistic looking and they make flex track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You need to watch the clearance between tracks as well. I'm sure there's a problem on the last layout plan.


----------



## seabilliau

Thanks everyone for your input so far. Please keep it coming .

Will, I agree on #2 as well. It would allow me to block the point to point track and run Percy on that running quarry stone while Thomas can run the center oval. I have modified it a bit after review.

Big Ed, I was originally looking at Atlas O since my LHS carries an extensive amount of it, but I'll look at Gargraves now as well. 

GRJ, I think you're right about the last one. Also, that layout would be $$$$$ with that amount of switches. I think I'll do an Inglenook in the future using straight up O31 or 27.


My inspiration for this layout is from this guy. He does stuff in N but I just love O too much and think it might be interesting to try something similar to this but in O scale:

http://www.smallnworking.co.uk/About---Commissions.html




Revised plan:










Now to finish the Polar Express layout...while brainstorming this one as well


----------



## tjcruiser

OK ... I'll jump ...

I know that in architectural circles, the word "inglenook" means a cozy sitting area abutting a fireplace surround. In train circles, I suspect that it has something to do with parking and interchanging freight load cars. But can someone explain the term in more detail?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## seabilliau

To,
Inglenooks are a shunting puzzle that are primarily used in micro layouts. Here is a website explaining them. They are basically a shunting puzzle for the model railroader. 

http://www.wymann.info/ShuntingPuzzles/sw-inglenook.html


----------



## tjcruiser

SeaB,

Thanks very much. I've heard the term, but didn't know about its origins to that book.

Shaygetz has a beautiful inglenook puzzle model ... the one over the river, Quonsett hut, etc.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

